# PHOTOSHOP ACTIONS AND TEXTURES



## arosephoto (Sep 18, 2011)

2 questions: 
Is it considered cheating if a photographer purchases photoshop actions, textures and overlays to use in their photography? (AMAZING example; Florabella!)

And also where do I even began to learn how to create these things myself?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 18, 2011)

How do photographs make purchases?  

No, it's not cheating, any more than changing lenses, popping on filters, using a tripod or playing with an image's curves.

And you can learn a lot here.... there's lots of firepower available.


----------



## arosephoto (Sep 18, 2011)

Hahaha that's what happens when your smartphone makes you look dumb.


----------



## arosephoto (Sep 18, 2011)

I half agree... I think that its just another tool. But its hard for me to claim those things as my own work. So I'd love to give it a shot of my own before I throw in the towel and spend $200+.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 23, 2011)

arosephoto said:


> I half agree... I think that its just another tool. But its hard for me to claim those things as my own work. So I'd love to give it a shot of my own before I throw in the towel and spend $200+.


If you use a tool such as a camera to make a photo, IS this your own work? You used a tool. Camera is a tool, photoshop is a tool, filters are tools. Tools are used by a carpenter, a mechanic, a sculpturer, a painter etc. but you think a photographer should be limited to only one tool - the camera?


----------



## bennielou (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm an action and preset junkie.  Yes, I can do them all manually, if I had infinity.....  But I'm normally processing thousands of photos at a time, on a time limit, and I give myself a 3 minute max per photo.  (A typical photo is under a minute).

My faves are:
1.Boutwell's Rad Actions  (at least one is used in every photo).
2.Kevin Kubota's Vintage Presets and Boutwells Rad Presets.  (I don't use these very much, but the "Beginning" series and the "Auto Genie" in each is worth the price for the entire package.  They also have some pretty wicked BW stuff there.
3. Noiseware.  (Could NOT live without it)
4. My new actions are all the Florabella actions.  They are a bit too vintage for me, but it's something clients are interested in, so I've been using them a bit more.  I love the Luxe "Timeless".  It's really pretty.

And this arguement about "real" and "fake" is sooooo old.  I dare you to open a magazine and find ONE photo that hasn't been messed with in one way or another.  Actions and Presets just help me do it FAST.  Time is indeed money.

Just don't go too crazy with them and it's all good.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmmm It may be cheating if you uTorrent that software


----------



## goganaki2 (Jan 31, 2012)

ty thank you


----------



## cannpope (Jan 31, 2012)

I love Florabella actions and almost every photographer that I have come in contact with uses some type of action.  It makes workflow so much easier for them and keeps their editing with individual sessions consistent.   Good for you if you want to create them on your own.   I would try to create them myself , but I don't own the CS version of PS.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 31, 2012)

arosephoto said:
			
		

> I half agree... I think that its just another tool. But its hard for me to claim those things as my own work. So I'd love to give it a shot of my own before I throw in the towel and spend $200+.



Why is it hard to claim it as your own? 
Everything done in those actions are something you could do yourself with photoshop. That's like saying using photoshop is cheating. It's artwork - if you were a painter you'd probably use brushes and paints made by someone else.....


----------



## mark2kumar (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think that's cheating. Like they said they are tools that you use. In my personal opinion, PS actions out of the box are good starting point to edit your images. Then you put your own personal touch to make your unique or a look that represent your brand. I have create some PS action that works for me. If you are interested, you can download them. I hope that you find them helpful...


----------



## SisterChicks (Jun 13, 2012)

Not cheating in my eyes. They say actions cannot save photos. . . but, I believe they can.  And they save me so much time! Edited photo compared to my SOOC (edited with actions from Florabella). 
View attachment 11330


----------

